# automatic install



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Hidy ho all,

I have a practice server I use as a sandbox to try new things, and just mess around in. This is a virtual machine, with a single client.

I wanted to try and install a bit of software we have a few of our businesses clients using, automatically using group policy.

And I'm honestly not sure how to do this.

I think I need to create an answer file, but besides that I got nothing.

When I go to the software portion of the machine subcategory, it asks for a .msi file. So, do I need to create an msi file to run the .exe file?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

FWIW, a lot of companies use 3rd party software to push out software. I have yet to work for a company where Group Policy was used as the primary means of pushing software.

There are also a few guides online for doing this. Here is one from Microsoft: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/887405

Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't doubt that. Even still, I wanted to try and see if this was possible.

That article was great, but it doesn't say where to get a hold of VPModule.msi. I did a quick google search, but I couldn't find where to download that either.

Is that something already on a server? Or is that something I have to download myself?


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Was that a stupid question? It was asked in earnest.

Also, I don't see any edit button options. Thats why I double posted. :-/


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

mattig89ch said:


> Was that a stupid question? It was asked in earnest.


No, it was not. I'm just a lot busier than I'd like to be. 

And I actually do not know off the top of my head...I suggest looking up some guides online and following them to complete the process. I'd bet a few bucks that there is a tutorial on Youtube.



mattig89ch said:


> Also, I don't see any edit button options. Thats why I double posted. :-/


I wasn't aware that you double-posted, but if an admin/moderator deleted your second thread that is because it's against TSG rules. 

The edit option is available for a short period of time after you post. After that window of time you need to post additional information to the already created thread.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

No worries, and thanks for the help thus far. I've had another project come up that requires my attention.

So this idea of mine is going to have to take a back seat for the time being.

I would mark it as solved, but its not really solved so much as paused.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

No problem - sorry I can't be of more direct help.

You don't have to mark it as solved (since it isn't), but do be aware that threads 30 days or older will automatically be closed as stale.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

Matt,

It is generally well known that deploying through AD is one of the worst ways to deploy software. I once worked for an institution that had very little budget and needed to deploy software consistently. We stumbled across 2 tools from the same company that proved to be very handy, especially since I was fairly well-versed with basic scripting:

PDQ Deploy
PDQ Inventory
http://www.adminarsenal.com/home


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Interesting, thanks for the reply. What do you mean by scripting?
Writing batch files?


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah yes, I should have specified "batch scripting". If memory serves correct, you should be able to tell it to execute anything during the installation process, so if you have a Powershell script or something, that should work just dandy. 

I'm not sure if they have the feature built-in or not, but you may be able to make a script or check to see if the computer/person is part of a group in AD. If they don't have that built in to the program itself, you can always request the feature.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

I've only ever written one or two batch files in my time. So i really don't know what I'm doing when it comes to batch files.

are they a requirement for using those programs?


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to download and check it out. It has a free portion and to get more features, you just enter a license key. 

Edit:
Just found this this: http://www.adminarsenal.com/pdq-deploy


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

PDQ Deploy is a very good product. :up:


----------

